# leises 700-800W netzteil gesucht



## fritzzz (24. August 2008)

ich suche ein leises 700-800W netzteil.

momentan schwanke ich zwischen dem be quiet dark power pro 750W und dem tagan piperock 800W.
ich tendiere aber eher zu dem be quiet, jedoch benötige ich min. 2 8pin grafik stromanschlüsse. auf der herstellerseite von be quiet steht, dass dieses netzteil über 4 x PCIe 6+2-pin Kabel verfügt. kann ich diese also als 8pin verwenden?
falls jemand schon erfahrung mit einem dieser netzteile gesammelt hat, wäre ich über einen kleinen bericht auch sehr dankbar.

ich bin auch offen für andere netzteile, falls jemand vorschläge hat. für mich sind ein leiser lüfter, kabelmanagement und 2 x 8-pin stecker wichtig. preis ist relativ egal.

schon mal vielen dank für eure hilfe


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. August 2008)

Schau mal bei Silverstone, z.B. das ST-75ZF oder ST-85ZF aus der Zeuz Serie.


----------



## fritzzz (24. August 2008)

so wie ich das sehe hat die zeus serie nur 2(!) 6pin pci-e anschlüsse und somit unzureichend für mein system.
hingegen ist das ST85F aus der silent reihe von silverstone sehr interessant, wobei ich aufgrund der lautheit wohl immer noch das be quiet bevorzugen würde.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. August 2008)

fritzzz schrieb:


> so wie ich das sehe hat die zeus serie nur 2(!) 6pin pci-e anschlüsse und somit unzureichend für mein system.


Wo hast du denn den Unsinn her?!
Das ST-65ZF (was ich hab), hat nur 2, das ist richtig, aber das ST-75ZF hat so viel mitm 65ZF gemein wie 'n Appel mitm Ei...
Das ST-75ZF schaut so aus, wenn du auf 'Featured Photos' clickst, siehst, das es wenig mit dem 650W gemein hat...


fritzzz schrieb:


> hingegen ist das ST85F aus der silent reihe von silverstone sehr interessant,


Naja, das ist 'ne ganz andere Klasse...

Die Zeus Serie ist eher was für Server, die ist wirklich richtig gut...



fritzzz schrieb:


> wobei ich aufgrund der lautheit wohl immer noch das be quiet bevorzugen würde.


Warum?!
Weil drauf steht, das es leise sein soll?!

Außerdem ist das BQT kein Gegner fürs Etasis/Silverstone, das ist über alles erhaben!!
hier das ST-85ZF,


----------



## fritzzz (25. August 2008)

hab ich hier aufgeschnappt, keine ahnung ob man der quelle glauben schenken kann. die zeus serie hat nichtmal modulare kabel und fällt deshalb schonmal komplett weg, mal abgesehen von den fehlenden 8-pin pci-e anschlüssen. aber auch generell sagt mir die be-quiet reihe mehr zu, da ich schon einmal ein be-quiet NT hatte und damit extrem zufrieden war.
würde gerne zu meinem anliegen zurückkommen:

schwanke zwischen quiet dark power pro 750W oder tagan piperock 800W.
erfahrungsberichte zu diesen netzteilen würden mir sehr weiterhelfen


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. August 2008)

Na, wem sollte man hier eher glauben?
Irgendeiner Testsammelseite oder dem Hersteller?

Ich weiß nicht, aber ich tendiere hier eher zum Hersteller, der wird wohl eher wissen, was er verbaut, meinst nicht auch??

Dieses Tagan oder BQT Dark würd ich nicht unbedingt nehmen...
BQT ist ja nun nicht gerade für überragende Qualität bekannt...
Und ein 1100W Tagan wurd im letzten P3D NT Test zerlegt, beim Testen an der chroma8000 zerlegt...

Dann lieber ein Standard CWT Netzteil wie z.B. Thermaltakes Toughpower Serie.


----------



## fritzzz (25. August 2008)

und wieso genau würdest du mir von dem bqt dark power pro 750W abraten? ich habe bisher nur sehr gute kritiken über dieses netzteil gelesen.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. August 2008)

Für solche Informationen ist die Produktseite von Alternate immer ganz hilfreich.

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Energie - Netzteile - über 600 Watt - be quiet! Dark Power PRO 750W

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Energie - Netzteile - über 600 Watt - Tagan TG800-BZ PipeRock 800W

6+2 bedeutet im Grunde 8 pin. Du hast einen 8pin Stecker, den du aber auch ohne Probleme in einen 6pin Anschluss reinkriegst. Das Be Quiet hat vier davon. Das Tagan "nur" zwei + zwei einfache 6pin Stecker. Du könntest also mit dem Tagan Probleme kriegen, sobald du mehr als zwei 8pin Stecker brauchst.

Hier sind noch Seiten/Informationen, die sich über den Wirkungsgrad der NT äußern. Das BQ liegt hier knapp vorne. Für dich könnte der 50% Wert am interessantesten sein.

http://www.80plus.org/manu/psu/psu_reports/SP132-BEQUIET!-BQT-P7-Pro-750W-REPORT.pdf

http://www.80plus.org/manu/psu/psu_reports/SP100-TAGAN-BZ800-Report.pdf

Und nochmal die Seite mit der Auflistung aller getesteten NTs

80 Plus PSU List

Ich würde das BQ nehmen. Wenn du aber auf Farben stehst, und dir die fehlenden 6+2 nichts ausmachen, dann kannst du zum Tagan greifen.

Was für ein System soll denn damit befeuert werden? Das in der Signatur, nur mit zwei 280er?


----------



## fritzzz (25. August 2008)

ein anderes system aber mit ähnlichem aufbau, prozessor wird nen q9550 oder besser und eine oder zwei 1GB HD4870. wobei das 750/850W bqt wohl nicht ganz für das crossfire gespann reichen wird... würde daher auch das 1200W bqt aus der darkpower pro serie in betracht ziehen. ´wollte damit aber noch warten bis die ersten tests mit der 1GB variante der 4870 draussen sind.


----------



## moddingfreaX (25. August 2008)

Na wenn da ein 750/850 Watt Netzteil nicht reicht beiß ich aber die Bordsteinkante 
1200 Watt??? Wohl etwas überdimensioniert 

Sind beides wirklich gute Netzteile und lässt sich schwer drüber urteilen welches nun doch besser ist!
Ich benutze seit ca. 2 Jahren mein BQT E5 400 Watt und hatte noch nie Probleme! Von den Tagan Netzteilen habe ich leider noch keinen persönlichen Gebrauch gemacht, habe aber gehört dass diese ebenfalls sehr gut sind!


----------



## fritzzz (25. August 2008)

das hat mir der technische support von be-quiet.de gesagt  ich war auch etwas überrascht. der techniker meinte aber dass ich mindestens ein 1200W NT zum betrieb einer gtx280 sli oder hd4870 cf configuration brauche.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (25. August 2008)

Der Techniker wollte dir echt nur Müll verzapfen um das teurere Produkt zu verkaufen.
Rechne mal selbstständig die TDPs (jaja, nicht der Verbrauch, aber es reicht) und bei 2*4870X2:

286W*2= 572W
572W+180W (CPU OC) = 752W
752 + 50W System = 802W.

Jetzt macht ein 1kW-NT Sinn, aber bei 2 HD4870 fallen schon mal über 200W "weg" und ein 750W-Netzteil is in einem guten Wirkungsgrad...


----------



## Dr.House (26. August 2008)

Nimm das 750 Watt BeQuiet !  Reicht locker für GTX 280 SLI oder 4870 CF.

1200 Watt ist unsinnnnnnn !


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. August 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> 1200 Watt ist unsinnnnnnn !



Oh, da ist wohl jemand auf der N-Taste ingepennt!
Allerdings hatte er dennoch recht. Die Verkäufer wollen dir echt nur das teuerste Produkt empfehlen. Und glaub dem BeQuiet Netzteil Check auf der Hersteller Seite bloß nicht, die ham das selbe im Sinn! Hatte meine Konfig mal eingegeben und was kam raus ? 550 Watt!!! Ich hab 400 Watt und die reichen, glaub mir 
Bei dir sind 800 Watt genau richtig!


----------



## fritzzz (26. August 2008)

da bin ich ja froh, dass hier nochmal nachgefragt habe  werde jetzt erstmal abwarten bis die ersten 4870 1gb tests draußen sind und mich dann entscheiden. vielen dank für die hilfe 

eine kleine frage hab ich aber noch. wie schaut denn das bei gängigen 80+ netzteilen aus, wenn diese viel zu überdimensioniert sind? z.b. ein 1500W NT in einem rechner der idle 150W und unter last 400W braucht? (es heisst ja immer ab 50% auslastung 80%+ effizienz)
kann man da mit einer immensen verlustleistung rechnen oder eher mit effizienzen um 60-70%?


----------



## Pokerclock (26. August 2008)

Alle 80+ NTs erreichen ab 20% Auslastung über 80% Effizienz. Das ist notwendig, weil sie sonst keine 80+ Zertifizierung bekommen.

Bei vollkommen überdimensionierten Nts wird nur eins passieren, nämlich gar nichts. Das NT geht nicht an, weil zu wenig Leistung anliegt (zum Schutz des NT). Sollte es doch angehen, kannst du mit 60-70% Effizienz rechnen. Und das tut der Stromrechnung gar nicht gut.


----------



## Dr.House (26. August 2008)

Bin nicht auf der N-Taste eingepennt. Wollte es nur betonnen.


Hier zum Beispiel die Herstellerangabe von meinem NT.

Wie man sieht ,ist die beste Efficienz bei ca. 50-60% .

Kann dir das NT sehr empfehlen,nur man muss den Lüfter wechseln,ist zu laut. Sonst sehr sparsam und wird nicht mal warm bei ca. 480 Watt Verbrauch.  Wenn Geld da ist,werde ich dir aber das BeQuiet ans Herz legen.


----------



## mFuSE (26. August 2008)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Wie man sieht ,ist die beste Efficienz bei ca. 50-60% .




Jo - nur ist zu beachten das z.b. bei 80% Last man immer noch besser ist als bei 20% ...

Sprich hinten rum hat man meistens noch einiges an Luft bevor es in den Keller geht - vorne rum selten.


Vernüfntig ists ja im Bereich zwischen 30 und 90%
... Und man muss schon arg viel Saft drauf geben um *immer *über ~225 Watt im idle zu sein 
(Wohlgemerkt 225 *Sekundär *- nicht umgerechnet was das NT dabei aus der Dose zieht :p)




Mir persönlich wäre das *auf Dauer* zuviel Stromverbrauch - ich geb mein Geld lieber für andere Sachen aus


----------

